# Conneaut video



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

just a little GoPro video from fishing the Breakwalls at Conneaut for steelhead !


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice! Like robotic almost lol.

Don.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Very nice! Like robotic almost lol.
> 
> Don.


you mean the sound of my Minn Kota Terrova I Piliot turning ! theres nothing better than trolling by Remote ! I love my I Piliot !


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Couldn't really ask for a better day for trolling not a wave in sight


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That wasn’t from today was it?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> That wasn’t from today was it?


No


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

I like them rod holders. Which ones are they


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Derby309 said:


> I like them rod holders. Which ones are they


They are ram mount rod holders I think the model is 2000 ! When not using them they come out and a rubber plug plugs the hole !


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

FishIgo said:


> They are ram mount rod holders I think the model is 2000 ! When not using them they come out and a rubber plug plugs the hole !


Good deal that’s exactly what I want. They seem pretty sturdy?


----------

